# Whats left on C-Band?



## Dude111

There is someone in my neighbourhood that has a C-BAND dish and about 7 years ago a friend of mine had one...

Quite an interesting system...... ANY ANALOG STUFF STILL ON C-BAND??

Just curious as they seem to be trying to destroy this beautiful format and Im curious if there is any still out there?


----------



## inkahauts

No one likes analogue anymore. Well except you.


----------



## damondlt

Lol. I had C band for about a year in 1994. 
While it was better than nothing and cheap, it was a pain to channel surf on and once I stepped into sears in 1995 and saw Directv in action, I was sold.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Rickt1962

Just last weekend I started up my old 8' analog dish and its grown over by trees ! Got 3 channels Weather Channel, QVC,Cspan So yes there are channels and wild feeds


----------



## P Smith

and many digital on C-band !

also AMS should be in analog too


----------



## Rickt1962

Here is a list if you upgrade to a digital using C-band not Ku

http://skyvision.com/pages/information_center/fta_mpeg2_no_am_east.html


----------



## mwdxer

I still have my old 8.5 foot NQS solid dish from back in 1985 when I installed it. Around 2000 I updated it with new LNBs and bought my first digital FTA receiver. I have three now. Two are MPEG4 HD and there are hundreds of FTA channels on both C and KU band. It is a great addition to Dish and the Roku. You can check out Lyngsat and see all of the channels that are available. Very little analog is available. Only a rel or shopping channel. I am not sure if CPAN is still there in analog, but there is very little. No one uses analog any longer. It is much more expensive to lease half of a transponder for analog. With digital a company only has to lease a small percentage of a transponder as there are a dozen or more in the bandwidth. But digital FTA is a lot of fun. By the way, METV and RTV are there FTA. 

Patrick


----------



## Rickt1962

mwdxer can you get ABC,CBS,NBC,FOX ?

I can confirm on analog Cspan,weather channel,QVC still work

If I can get the major networks ! I can dump my Last direct tv receiver since I have everything on Hard Drive now with XBMC


----------



## P Smith

I would go to lyngsat and find what sat have the channels, do tune the BUD and check ...


----------



## Rickt1962

P Smith said:


> I would go to lyngsat and find what sat have the channels, do tune the BUD and check ...


Looks like after getting a Digital Tuner the C-Band will get ABC, CBS , NBC , FOX. You can just use a C Band LNB to get these at Galaxy 16 99.0W from the PR Mux (well except for CBS). For CBS you can point to Galaxy 3C or Galaxy 28 C Band and with the Weather channel that should cover everything !  Since all my cable shows and movies are on my Hard Drive !


----------



## SeaBeagle

CBand is invention.


----------



## P Smith

SeaBeagle said:


> Analog is fine. Especially for local channels. Digital channels are too finicky. If there is the smallest of with the aerial the channel is either there or gone completely. With analog the channel still shows up. With some brief fading but the channel is still there.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


we should stick with the topic: SATELLITES on C-Band.
:backtotop:


----------



## jsb1980

mwdxer said:


> I still have my old 8.5 foot NQS solid dish from back in 1985 when I installed it. Around 2000 I updated it with new LNBs and bought my first digital FTA receiver. I have three now. Two are MPEG4 HD and there are hundreds of FTA channels on both C and KU band. It is a great addition to Dish and the Roku. You can check out Lyngsat and see all of the channels that are available. Very little analog is available. Only a rel or shopping channel. I am not sure if CPAN is still there in analog, but there is very little. No one uses analog any longer. It is much more expensive to lease half of a transponder for analog. With digital a company only has to lease a small percentage of a transponder as there are a dozen or more in the bandwidth. But digital FTA is a lot of fun. By the way, METV and RTV are there FTA.
> 
> Patrick


As of right now, reportedly, there is just QVC and C-SPAN left on analog. The Weather Channel finally decommissioned C3-13 (and Videocipher) on 6/26. Shepherd's Chapel analog is left on G4, but goes digital on 8/1.


----------



## P Smith

and that classical music channel - ARTS ?


----------



## acostapimps

I just use the huge old antenna for OTA in the rooftop that we had since we bought the house several years ago.


----------



## SeaBeagle

acostapimps said:


> I just use the huge old antenna for OTA in the rooftop that we had since we bought the house several years ago.


Does that bring in many TV stations?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## KyL416

SeaBeagle said:


> Does that bring in many TV stations?


There are too many variables, it depends on your area, elevation, any obstructions, terrain, distance etc. What works for someone in one place may give you nothing if you're 50+ miles from the nearest station and are surrounded by buildings, trees or mountains. You can put your address in at TVFool.com who takes most of this into account, and it will give a prediction of what you can potentially get with some work. (i.e. green could come in with rabbit ears and a uhf loop, yellow would need either an attic or rooftop antenna, red would likely need a deep fringe directional antenna on a mast or tower taller than any nearby obstructions)


----------



## SeaBeagle

True but in your location how many TV channels do you receive?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Rickt1962

Update  finally got a new box Skybox A6 it is a DVR with IPTV ! And even has a multi media built in so you can play avi,mp4,mkv and all your photos ! Get all the major networks and a lot of subchannels. One channel I can't get with Direct TV is METV and I get it now !!!


----------



## P Smith

Rickt1962 said:


> Update  finally got a new box Skybox A6 it is a DVR with IPTV ! And even has a multi media built in so you can play avi,mp4,mkv and all your photos ! Get all the major networks and a lot of subchannels. One channel I can't get with Direct TV is *METV* and I get it now !!!


Did you get it from SES 1 in C-band ?
http://www.lyngsat.com/tvchannels/us/Me-TV.html


----------



## Rickt1962

P Smith said:


> Did you get it from SES 1 in C-band ?
> http://www.lyngsat.com/tvchannels/us/Me-TV.html


Nope got it from Galaxy 16 this one has it all ! All the major networks and a lot of others getting ready to change out my C band to C/Ku lnb to get more channels  I bet a lot of folks wished they kept their BUD ! with the cost of TV getting out of control


----------



## richyrich

P Smith said:


> Did you get it from SES 1 in C-band ?
> http://www.lyngsat.com/tvchannels/us/Me-TV.html


It is available on multiple satellites, and is only one of _*many*_ FTA mode of new digital DVB-S2 channels that are found all across the US, Alaska, Hawaii, and Canada (English language). Of course the audience these channels want are studio quality also; and happen to use a big ugly dish too.


----------

